# The Symptom Spotting Thread!



## thompsonic

Well, it's official. I'm not fighting it any more. Every month I spot in denial, and pretend I'm not doing, but at the end of the day, whether I tell everyone, or keep it to myself, I still get disapointed when AF makes her appearance. 

And I'm pretty certain you all do this to.

I've also found that SS helps make my wait easier, because each month I always have the hope it's my last month of waiting... then the next month I can hope all over again.

So I decided to make a thread were we can symtom spot to our hearts content- and then laugh (instead of cry) about it when AF _does_ come.

Please, come and join me, I am certain I'm not alone in this, so make your SS voices loud and proud!

:flower:


----------



## thompsonic

I'll start :D

this month my boobs are so sore, very veiny etc, and I can smell everything (for example, the other day I could tell what shower gel my OH had used that morning)... I also have a killer headache.

I am due on in 2 days and have no doubts at all that I will get my period, but it doesn't stop me thinking... :dohh:


----------



## KA92

good idea...

my head hurts i have bad cramps and nausea and i could tell wehat my sister had hads for brekkie this morning by smell alone(i was staying at a friends last night) lol

im due in a week or so lol


----------



## morri

2 weeks ago about I was sick in the night. Guess what my Oh's question was :p)


----------



## lozzy21

Well im tired and moody and today have been needing a wee loads and im not due on for another 8 days lol


----------



## thompsonic

Forgot to mention, I now feel sooo sick whenever I get in a car... I used to be the most un- car sick person EVER and now I can't have a 5 min trip without wanting to hurl :dohh: 

and my boobies hurt so much :( i know they do every month before AF (well, they did last month) but I keep forgetting that and thinking its a 'sign' :blush:


----------



## Lou

brilliant idea:
1) Nausious
2) Tired... ALL the time
3) cramps..
4) Wierd craving to Marmite on its own. haha

Def NOT pregnant as I ov'd today and we haven't dtd to get preggers. lol

xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

well i have also been having a wierd sense of smell... but things that never have are making me feel sick... i had a day where i couldnt eat becuase the nausea was so bad and my headaches are getting horrible (probably the hormones from geting pg :rofl:)


----------



## TacoTurtle

Well, as of today I'm four days late. Eek!

-My boobs are sore off and on, and in different places at different times (i.e. closer to my armpits sometimes, or more towards my nipples at others)
-My boobs are definitely a bit fuller
-I've had minor headaches off and on for a few days
-Acne!! I never get zits
-Heightened sense of smell. Hot dogs make me want to puke
-Tired every now and then, some days I'm tired by 5 PM, others I can stay up late without a problem.


Lalala, wishful thinking...


----------



## lovehearts

ha i LOVE this thread - i SS every month too, even though i KNOW there is no chance im pg!

This month i havnt got too many :rofl: I am veiny,very bloated,boobs are fuller,cramping all last week (me thinking af was going to show early!) tired at random times - falling to sleep at 9 on the sofa then other nights wide awake till 1! 

af due today........ no doubt it will be here by lunch!
xx


----------



## Blob

Ok well from saying i didnt i now DO :hissy:


----------



## thompsonic

I'm due on tomorrow but woke up convinced AF was here, but nope. And still sore boobs, and sooo tired :dohh:

I am estimating an arrival by 5pm tonight :)


----------



## morri

I have a real low between 11am, 12 am and about 3 to 4 pm when I am horrificly tired . nfortunately thats the rule and not symptom xD


----------



## thompsonic

I'm in floods of tears watching a Christmas film, and sooo thirsty. Hurry up AF!


----------



## princess_bump

af is due tomorrow for me, but i've been having a horrid old blood discharge since yesterday :hissy: hurry up proper af so we can get onto another cycle of waiting!!!


----------



## thompsonic

Ewww, this is completely unrelated to SS but I'm eating Haribo's and they taste of fish :( like, the chewy fish oil sweets you get. Yukkk.


----------



## xsophiexleax

For ONCE I haven't actually been SS this month! :D
I think I did enough SS last month for this month as well though tbh haha


----------



## Lou

I forgot to add: HUGE under the skin chin spots... and I hate them had 5 so far!! :( LOL


----------



## thompsonic

I have even more to add :dohh::dohh:

Spots
Hiccuping/Sneezing a lot
Runny/bloody nose (heard nosebleeds are more common in pg?)
Today in my test I thought the paper smelt really good...
MIGRAINES. they are so horrible :(


----------



## Lou

thompsonic said:


> I have even more to add :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Spots
> Hiccuping/Sneezing a lot
> Runny/bloody nose (heard nosebleeds are more common in pg?)
> Today in my test I thought the paper smelt really good...
> MIGRAINES. they are so horrible :(

urgh, I know how u feel witht the spots! They're crap arent they! lol

I hope ur test went ok hun

xxxx


----------



## thompsonic

I sooo hate spots, plus I cannot not squeeze them, so I end up with scabs for days on end :dohh:

thanks, my test was ok, not very exciting though :haha:


----------



## sing&lt;3

:haha: great thread!

1) sore boobs
2) feeling super tired
3) really, really bad cravings for corned beef, which I don't even like! :dohh:

It's actually impossible for me to be pregnant, but still my body teases me! xx


----------



## thompsonic

Oh hey Anna ;)


----------



## nadupoi

Let's see... this month I'm off the pill so no telling what could happen. Ironically enough, I haven't SS at ALL! And I can't think of what symptoms I could possibly have. Isn't that terrible??


----------



## thompsonic

I wish I could not SS! Every month I'm like, ooh isn't this great, I'm not SS, then the post-OV cramps hit and I'm a mess :haha:


----------



## sing&lt;3

thompsonic said:


> Oh hey Anna ;)

:haha: It was only a matter of time before I noticed this too!
xx


----------



## thompsonic

I'm becoming addicted to this already :|

I just had THE most painful boob pain I've ever had, I actually said 'ow' out loud... it was really strong stabbing/throbbing pain...
I also have lots of creamy lotiony cm, it was quite sticky and shape holding a few days ago but now it's more liquidy (sorry for TMI)

I won't bother you after tomorrow, promise :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Todays. SOOOOOOOOOO tired, iv only been shopping for about 3 hours but came home and had a nap. dizzy and lightheaded, big sore boobs, nausea and rather emotional. i cryed today when messing around with OH.


----------



## Blob

Well we've been 'sort of trying' (ish...not) :wacko: for a few weeks and even though i cant be i still think i am :dohh: What i'm going to be like in 6 months i have noooo idea :cry:


----------



## GirlBlue

Yeah, I fight it too. Even though I had :witch: the 26th, I have been having period like symptoms since my last OV up through AF: extreme fatigue/dizziness, abdominal twinges, nausea, super sore boobs, and lots of discharge (nothing like infection symptoms). DH keeps joking I'm preggers, which is of course, almost as annoying as not being. lol. Coupled with the fact that everytime my sister is preg, she consistently gets BFN even from the serum test, gets told its just a cyst that she is feeling (everytime) and usually gets her cycle at least the first 3 months of being pregnant, I am always manic even after AF comes. Another week or so of this and I may go to the doc though and see if anything is wrong.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ugh! I'm doing this like crazy:

--the past couple of days I've been very naseous, but only in the afternoons/evenings. Last night was the worst because I was feeling so unwell I didn't even eat dinner. But I threw up twice and then felt almost 100% better.
--now I feel nauseated constantly
--I was trying to fold laundry last night but the smell of the laundry sheets just seemed really overpowering so I stopped 
--I woke up with three spots on my face :cry:
--I have strange twinges on the right side of my abdomen
--for the past couple of days every time I brush my teeth my gums bleed

The whole thing is driving me insane. :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

LadyofRohan said:


> Ugh! I'm doing this like crazy:
> 
> --the past couple of days I've been very naseous, but only in the afternoons/evenings. Last night was the worst because I was feeling so unwell I didn't even eat dinner. But I threw up twice and then felt almost 100% better.
> --now I feel nauseated constantly
> --I was trying to fold laundry last night but the smell of the laundry sheets just seemed really overpowering so I stopped
> --I woke up with three spots on my face :cry:
> --I have strange twinges on the right side of my abdomen
> --for the past couple of days every time I brush my teeth my gums bleed
> 
> The whole thing is driving me insane. :wacko:

I think its worse knowing there is a chance how ever small that you could be pregnant.


----------



## LadyofRohan

lozzy21 said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I'm doing this like crazy:
> 
> --the past couple of days I've been very naseous, but only in the afternoons/evenings. Last night was the worst because I was feeling so unwell I didn't even eat dinner. But I threw up twice and then felt almost 100% better.
> --now I feel nauseated constantly
> --I was trying to fold laundry last night but the smell of the laundry sheets just seemed really overpowering so I stopped
> --I woke up with three spots on my face :cry:
> --I have strange twinges on the right side of my abdomen
> --for the past couple of days every time I brush my teeth my gums bleed
> 
> The whole thing is driving me insane. :wacko:
> 
> I think its worse knowing there is a chance how ever small that you could be pregnant.Click to expand...

Yeah, I know. It doesn't help that DH keeps asking me "do you think you're pregnant?" as I'm curled up in a ball next to the toilet. I kept on saying "I don't know!!!" It could easily be something I ate.


----------



## thompsonic

Well, AF got me today :dohh: I had the teensiest chance I could have been preg this month, it was incredibly unlikely but it didn't stop me going crazy.

Anyway, even the witch can't stop me... I'm not cramping like I normally do on the first day, so now I think I'm having a random pregnancy bleed... I need help :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

LadyofRohan said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I'm doing this like crazy:
> 
> --the past couple of days I've been very naseous, but only in the afternoons/evenings. Last night was the worst because I was feeling so unwell I didn't even eat dinner. But I threw up twice and then felt almost 100% better.
> --now I feel nauseated constantly
> --I was trying to fold laundry last night but the smell of the laundry sheets just seemed really overpowering so I stopped
> --I woke up with three spots on my face :cry:
> --I have strange twinges on the right side of my abdomen
> --for the past couple of days every time I brush my teeth my gums bleed
> 
> The whole thing is driving me insane. :wacko:
> 
> I think its worse knowing there is a chance how ever small that you could be pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know. It doesn't help that DH keeps asking me "do you think you're pregnant?" as I'm curled up in a ball next to the toilet. I kept on saying "I don't know!!!" It could easily be something I ate.Click to expand...

I cant belive you havent tested yet?! I m surpised with all my moodyness and emotions that OH hasent asked me anything like that yet.


----------



## LadyofRohan

lozzy21 said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I'm doing this like crazy:
> 
> --the past couple of days I've been very naseous, but only in the afternoons/evenings. Last night was the worst because I was feeling so unwell I didn't even eat dinner. But I threw up twice and then felt almost 100% better.
> --now I feel nauseated constantly
> --I was trying to fold laundry last night but the smell of the laundry sheets just seemed really overpowering so I stopped
> --I woke up with three spots on my face :cry:
> --I have strange twinges on the right side of my abdomen
> --for the past couple of days every time I brush my teeth my gums bleed
> 
> The whole thing is driving me insane. :wacko:
> 
> I think its worse knowing there is a chance how ever small that you could be pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know. It doesn't help that DH keeps asking me "do you think you're pregnant?" as I'm curled up in a ball next to the toilet. I kept on saying "I don't know!!!" It could easily be something I ate.Click to expand...
> 
> I cant belive you havent tested yet?! I m surpised with all my moodyness and emotions that OH hasent asked me anything like that yet.Click to expand...

Hmmm....technically AF isn't supposed to come until Monday (if I just go off how long my cycle was last time, which was 39 days). So I'm going to do a first response test on Friday, the morning we leave for our holiday, and I'm going to bring another test with me if it comes up as negative just in case I tested to early and test again on Monday. We'll see.

Yeah, DH was just like "do you think you're pregnant? That would be really cool because we got it on the first try!"

Even though it wasn't on the 'first try' as we were supposed to be WTT :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

lol What are they like? If i were being sick id be straight to the shop to get a test.


----------



## lovehearts

thompsonic said:


> Well, AF got me today :dohh: I had the teensiest chance I could have been preg this month, it was incredibly unlikely but it didn't stop me going crazy.
> 
> Anyway, even the witch can't stop me... I'm not cramping like I normally do on the first day, so now I think I'm having a random pregnancy bleed... I need help :haha:

:rofl: you sound like me :rofl: AF got me yesterday right on time :thumbup: which i am actaully very pleased about for the first time ever as it means my cycle is back to 28 days :happydance:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Oh and DH wanted me to add another symptom...he said "your boobs are massive!" :blush:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Six days late now.

Boobs still sore off and on, tired a lot earlier now, peeing much more frequently, even when I haven't had anything to drink.

Arrrgh, if AF is coming, I wish she'd just show!


----------



## lozzy21

LadyofRohan said:


> Oh and DH wanted me to add another symptom...he said "your boobs are massive!" :blush:

Lmao Im with you on that one.


----------



## Blob

Well i just used an OPK and gave me positive result...so damn :lol: I kinda wonder if i will just 'know' next time around??


----------



## runnergrl

so.. thompsonic... was it just a pregnancy bleed?? :)


----------



## Blob

That would be so good...but then i think we'd all go totally OTT on this :lol:


----------



## thompsonic

No... it's definitely not :haha: AF is here to stay, which is for the best... 

I'll be back in another two weeks, don't you worry :haha:


----------



## nadupoi

I finally figured out some symptoms!! :D

My right boob was itching a lot for a few days.

LOTS of cm... i have no idea if i'll even ov right now since I've been on the pill. It'd be too much like clockwork. Too perfect. Right?


----------



## raindrops009

I keep gettin bad pains, was spotting for two weeks, then AF came but i was in so much pain with bad cramps. Now i keep gettin on and off cramps or when i stand up il get a shooting pain where my AF cramps are normally but not due on till the end of the month! Arrgh! I keep thinkin i'm pregnant, tellin my OH, he tells everyone and then i find out i'm not so i look like an idiot! Pfft, damn fake symptoms! Haha x


----------



## Blob

I can add one today..i have mild cramping :rofl: That is it...but it still counts!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I have huge realy sore boobs and lots of spots :(


----------



## nadupoi

out, out, damned spot!


----------



## TacoTurtle

One week late! Lots of zits, and the achy feeling in my boobs kinda migrates from my nipples to closer to my armpits, to more toward the middle. I keep feeling "wet" down there, so I'll make a run to the bathroom and... nothing but clear stuff!

Today, I had a spell of tummy upset and nausea... I'd be five weeks today if I'm pregnant! I've been late before though, so I'm gonna wait a week or two to test.


----------



## KA92

i ncan add my boobs hurt like hell now :(and feel sick and spotty too :(

AF due Monday...lol


----------



## TacoTurtle

Adding constipation and constantly running to the bathroom to pee (when hardly anything comes out!) to my list. One week and one day late today.

I find it funny that even though we're all WTT, we're still symptom spotting! Silly broodiness.


----------



## KA92

lol i know...im convinced now i am...though i know im not lol


----------



## TacoTurtle

Um... So, I'm one week and two days late and... 


I just got a BFP.
I'm shaking. The control line is the faint line, the test line used all the ink.


----------



## morri

Congrats:)


----------



## kintenda

Congratulations!


----------



## raindrops009

I was in my OH's last night, had a headache so thought it's best not to go home yet. I'll stay in bed for an hour, headache was still there. When i did eventually get up, I felt so sick. Was gagging, and could feel it in my stomach and felt really faint. So stayed up most of the night with OH to look after me, everytime i stand up i just felt like I was going to be sick and faint.
And in work before, i had horrible stomach pains, could be bug or something that's going round. But i aint taken any tablets and it just keeps coming on and off. Other halfs first question 'Do you think you're pregnant' :dohh: 
So now instead of me getting myself paranoid about being pregnant, he's got me wondering... had spotting and a really painful AF last month so i'm still like hmmm.

Tell me if i'm being stupid ladies! :dohh:


----------



## Blob

:lol: Not stupid as Taco has just shown us...see now we're all going to be wondering even more :rofl:

Congrats though luv thats amazing news!!! :cloud9:


----------



## GirlBlue

TacoTurtle said:


> Um... So, I'm one week and two days late and...
> 
> 
> I just got a BFP.
> I'm shaking. The control line is the faint line, the test line used all the ink.

Congrats TacoTurtle!!!:thumbup:


----------



## raindrops009

Blob said:


> :lol: Not stupid as Taco has just shown us...see now we're all going to be wondering even more :rofl:
> 
> Congrats though luv thats amazing news!!! :cloud9:


It's not even me who spots first, it's my OH leaving me thinking 'Am i?' every month, haha. 


And Congratulations Taco :) 
So happy for you.
:happydance:

xx


----------



## TacoTurtle

Thanks, ladies! :D


----------



## lexie54

OMG yes I SS too!! 
Have been getting headaches and also feel sick when on the bus.
But worryingly also had this month spotting (I'm not on the pill we just use condoms so wouldn't be due to that) want to test but can't until boxing day :(


----------



## raindrops009

I am actually starting a few of my symptoms could mean pregnancy!
I've alreadi said a few of these on this thread, but ah well..
*
1. I had spotting last month, and had a really wierd AF
2. Horrible stomach cramps, and AF aint due till th end of the month
3. Difficulty breathing, I walked from the top to the bottom of the shop in work and felt really out of breathe, (it's a small pizza delivery place by the way) 
4. After that I felt dizzy and was sick in the works loo 
5. The same thing happened on Thursday!*

Why does my body decide to make me so worried?
Haha

x


----------



## Blob

Well i've decided i dont like this tread :rofl: It makes me sad...cos then i start thinking about it all too much and not enjoying myself :dohh: 

:haha:


----------



## KA92

i second that lol

now im permantly SS!!! cos iv been sick this past week

dear me maybe i should lay off the six biscuits a day :|


----------



## thompsonic

I have discovered a way to stop SS, stop having sexytime :haha: Once AF finishes I'm going to delay dtd for as long as possible cos I know once we do, the SS will start!


----------



## raindrops009

thompsonic said:


> I have discovered a way to stop SS, stop having sexytime :haha: Once AF finishes I'm going to delay dtd for as long as possible cos I know once we do, the SS will start!


I tell myself this every month. And also tell my OH.
But never happens, i need sexytime more than him :dohh:

:winkwink:


----------



## PnutProtector

i had an oopsie last thursday night. it was CD 7 and I'm now only on CD11.... i'm already SS. 

mild pains in my abdomen
mild pains in my lower back
i have to wee a lot
and i just have this feeling like there is something there.


----------



## KA92

yeah i have also banned it...shame i lasted two days, OH went ayear before he met me...12 whole months...i can barely last 12 days (no girlies i am not a tad slu**ish  i just like it with OH :blush:)


----------



## Danilou1910

I have been SS, for past six months. It's this bloody implant. It was fine in first 2 years but I think the hormones are messing me up. I have had a couple of phantom early PG's and 1 of them my hubby picked up on without me even saying anything, and that was followed about 4 weeks later with a rediciously(sp?) heavy clooty AF, so made me wonder more if I was actually PG. And it's bloody happening again, and I had a really strange AF last week, Strange thing is I knew with my 1st LO that I was preg as soon as I concieved and that was in my 1st cycle of TTC, but I can't actually remember how I felt, not really think it's been so long :dohh:

But this time round it's more internal feelings and emotions than actual physical symptoms aaaarrrrgggghhh y do we do this to ourselves girlies??? I'm going outta my mind!!!

I have even ordered a load of HPT's today y oh y??? :shrug:


----------



## morri

Yesterday, I felt sich for at least 1 hour for an unknown reason :shrug: I also fell asleep on the bus between stations, and it stops every 2 minutes .


----------



## GirlBlue

:haha: If I tried to convince my OH that I wanted to not BD he would likely make me get back on the pill. He's let me convince him to use natural family planning which is enough danger for him. Funny thing is he symptom spots too. I made an appt with GYN cause I have been having cramps since last AF and occasional shooting pains in pelvis, near ovaries etc. Have also been very nauseous and having heaviness and bloating (couldn't fit into a pair of pants I wore perfectly last month; my hips are wider and my stomach is harder and rounder. But since cramps have been all over my tummy, I'm thinking its a GI problem. (I thought AF was normal last month and didn't do an HPT, so GYN wants to see me and do a serum test). Yesterday, he kept feeling my tummy telling me I'm preggers. I didn't know how to take it though....he looked almost sad and scared. So much so that even though I haven't been to doc yet, I have been trying to convince him I am not preggers just to keep him from panicking. So scary, what if I was! I know he'd be happy and come around, but I obviously don't want to make him worry. Plus my mom is sick, has not been able to eat and is in the hospital getting a feeding tube as we speak....As much as we're not completely ready, we're thinking, man we need kids just to give our parents something to look fwd to and fight to live.:dohh:


----------



## Lou

more spots
fuller and achy boobs
itchy nipples
bleeding gums when i brush my teeth. :/
extreme tiredness - still.


----------



## nadupoi

UH OH!! I passed O.

AND my lady bits are swollen!! 
Extremly sexual lately. 
Crazy dreams!! 


:D


----------



## morri

Bleeding gums are a smpton? didnt know that xD.


----------



## thompsonic

CD9 and I'm already back :haha:

Had loadsss of CM since AF finished, no 'dry days'
Painful boobs today
Spots on my chest (never had them there)


----------



## Lou

morri said:


> Bleeding gums are a smpton? didnt know that xD.

haha for some reason yes... though ive never understood the logic behind it. :dohh:

xxx


----------



## TTC...#1:)

GirlBlue said:


> :haha: If I tried to convince my OH that I wanted to not BD he would likely make me get back on the pill. He's let me convince him to use natural family planning which is enough danger for him. Funny thing is he symptom spots too. I made an appt with GYN cause I have been having cramps since last AF and occasional shooting pains in pelvis, near ovaries etc. Have also been very nauseous and having heaviness and bloating (couldn't fit into a pair of pants I wore perfectly last month; my hips are wider and my stomach is harder and rounder. But since cramps have been all over my tummy, I'm thinking its a GI problem. (I thought AF was normal last month and didn't do an HPT, so GYN wants to see me and do a serum test). Yesterday, he kept feeling my tummy telling me I'm preggers. I didn't know how to take it though....he looked almost sad and scared. So much so that even though I haven't been to doc yet, I have been trying to convince him I am not preggers just to keep him from panicking. So scary, what if I was! I know he'd be happy and come around, but I obviously don't want to make him worry. Plus my mom is sick, has not been able to eat and is in the hospital getting a feeding tube as we speak....As much as we're not completely ready, we're thinking, man we need kids just to give our parents something to look fwd to and fight to live.:dohh:

have you taken a test??? i would, that would give your answer right away..than if your not. you can move on to something else that might be going on...that is what i would suggest doing...guys will always come around i promise :hugs:


----------



## morri

thompsonic said:


> CD9 and I'm already back :haha:
> 
> Had loadsss of CM since AF finished, no 'dry days'
> Painful boobs today
> Spots on my chest (never had them there)

I can join you on the last point.


----------



## Bambi1985

OMG I never SS and don't usually get many symptoms, but I had cramps last night and had really sore boobs this morning :growlmad:


----------



## nadupoi

occasional mild cramps on left side like O pains.
sore bbs. (haven't felt this in ages!! Now I see why I loved the pill so much!)


----------



## thompsonic

CD12 and...

Sore boobs
Headaches
Runny nose
Bleeding gums


----------



## nadupoi

I'm so tired lately. 


I think we're all pregnant. That's what I think. It will be the baby boom of 2010.


----------



## thompsonic

There is something in the water obviously :haha: even though I haven't even DTD since my last AF, it's a Christmas miracle :D an immaculate conception,


----------



## KA92

im n ow almost a week late via AF..nausea, sore boobs, sore skin(when someone touches out ouch!)tierdness, constant peeing etc...me and OH have dtd alot recently...but guess im still messed up from m/c


----------



## thompsonic

this evening i felt horribly, horribly sick, i had to pass on my roastie dinner- i had to sit in a different room while it was being eaten cos i thought i was going to throw up :shrug:

i keep thinking i'm pg from last cycle and somehow managed to stay pg despite a heavy af :haha:


----------



## mandaa1220

AF is officially 4 days late and I just feel wierd - It's probably because I'm nervous though - I don't actually want to be pg and definately wasn't trying, so I've been trying to push it out of my mind for the next few days.


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Hmmm, my AF isn't due until January sometime..God bless the BCP no period for christmas but i keep getting horrible symptoms so decided to symptom spot.

So im so bloody irritable the slightest thing sets me off, and then i feel miserable, hormonal mess me thinks.

And then, i felt nausious a few days ago and today ive had the need to pee loads and then when i need to nothing comes out its so strange and it pisses me off  and not had sex since the last weekend and even then we wore a condom because im on penicillin lol _


----------



## KA92

well im not a week and a half late...still same symptoms!


----------



## bexoth2011

OK heresmineeee
i would be about 8 weeks but i last tested one week ago and it wasnt positive... LOL.... but ive heard of this happening before ... some women dont get their bfp til 2 months?
anyways
i had to say how far along i'd be because my symptoms aren't what you'd call "early ones"...
i have veins on the side of my belly
i just had a cramp that made me double over (right after i typed "belly.) lol
i hardly have cramps anymore though
i used to have sore boobs for a few weeks, just recently went away tho last week
i crave food. today i had the weirdest recurring thought to put crunchy peanut butter on extra sharp cheese (which i will go attempt after i post this.)
and i never have a full belly.
I've probably eaten 3 pounds of food in the last 12 hours if you weighed all the things before i ate them
:(

im bloated, gassy & cranky
(and i have one super visible vein in my right breast.)
meh


----------



## bexoth2011

oh yeah & im tired all the time LOL

and i agree with nadupoi... we're all preg. lol


----------



## nadupoi

bexoth2011 said:


> oh yeah & im tired all the time LOL
> 
> and i agree with nadupoi... we're all preg. lol


i'm telling you! There's something in the air.


----------



## thompsonic

Well, I'm SS because I don't seem to have OV this month, I've started paying attention to CM and I'm getting lots but it's thick and holds it's shape, and seeing as I'm CD 18 and still not having any EWCM :/


----------



## nadupoi

Well maybe you're just not going to o this month. That happens, right?


----------



## thompsonic

Yeah probably. Erm, dtd was really painful today blush:) and afterwards I spotted a tiny amount of blood? Probably nothing but I'm being all argh.


----------



## KA92

Well I tested and got A very faint positve,woman at the clinic said an Evapo positve So testing again in a week or so, had slot of symptoms. Doubt I am though l but it's nice to pretend for a while lol although bethrox?I'd test again if I were you.sounds promising?I think we all are lol 2010 babies!;-)


----------



## nadupoi

Well a positive is a positive, at least that's what I hear!! Hope it turns out well for you! 

Elly- be careful girly. Hope all is well.


----------



## bexoth2011

OMG... so I think I really am preg now... and i think i got preg recently ... like, this month.
lol, i used to think I was 8 weeks preg.. but now I think I got preg THIS MONTH. I dunno, but i'm probably bonkers.
anyways, i'm testing tomorrow with a $ store cheapie.
Because I roll like datt LMAO
(by now you're probably thinking,"CRAZY AMERICANS!!!!!!") lol us americans are wacko tho.... lol anyways!
here's my symptoms from today-
getting OVERLY hot, wanting to eat a lot but when i do i get sick, carsickness, WAYYYYY GASSYYY, burpy, bloaty, thirsty a bit,etc
oh and i hiccup a lot (especially yesterday! OMG)
and my fiance noticed I breathe a lot faster 2 days ago, which i read can be a thing preg women do.... i read it yesterday and it all made sense lol


and i read it in an article that explained why some women experience hiccuping


so it alllll makes sense
but alas, i test tomorrow.
keep me in your prayers, ask the Lord to do whats right--- whether it's what I want or not lol
(because i'm unsure. after all, i AM WAITING to try!!! lol)
:D


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Im not due on AF until like next week..Got some strange symptoms.

My emotions seem everywhere, angry one minute and then okay the next.

Keep getting really bad cramps at the top, and right side of my stomach.

And keep feeling really woozy and sick and tired..its horrible :(


----------



## bexoth2011

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Im not due on AF until like next week..Got some strange symptoms.
> 
> My emotions seem everywhere, angry one minute and then okay the next.
> 
> Keep getting really bad cramps at the top, and right side of my stomach.
> 
> And keep feeling really woozy and sick and tired..its horrible :(


Aw hun sorry youre feelin that way...
well are you going to test? i am tomorrow... I've been experiencing similar symptoms as well! actually, all of them.... so!! tell me if AF comes next week, if not-- TEST and tell me the results!!! I'll tell you mine tomorrow as well
Also, can you remember to tell me? My screenname is bexoth2011 so hopefully you'll remember..
I remembered yours already
k hope everything works out 4 ya ! xx
xx
Bri
:)


----------



## thompsonic

Constant hiccuping (it hasn't stopped for like, a month)
Hormones
Hot flushes
Nausea (especially in the car which I never got before)
Random cramps
Had a scary dream last night :(


----------



## sing&lt;3

I've managed not to symptom spot for a few days due to AF arriving on the 27th :haha: :dohh:
Sure I'll be back on here by tomorrow :D
xx


----------



## Kassy

Slightly painfull boobies
Strange dreams about finding out i'm pregnant (which i've never had before now)
Massive appetite
Feeling not myself
Gone off sex quite abit.
Increased CM with red tinge on one occasion.
Getting tired in the afternoons


----------



## bexoth2011

Some more symptoms;;;
I ran for 5 minutes and was GOING TO FAINT... I was so scared.. And I took a two minute break while running!!!
And my face was bright red and I was lightheaded... it was crazyyy
And i also have had a reaaaally runny nose this morning--- full of sneezing&sniffling
lol
breasts just dont feel right
nipples look ... DIFFERENT.... Im not sure how though
and I see veins in chest distinctly


----------



## thompsonic

Really horrible heartburn when drinking alcohol


----------



## sing&lt;3

Baby dreams almost every night
Feeling sick a lot
Really tired :(


----------



## sing&lt;3

Baby dreams almost every night
Feeling sick a lot
Really tired :(


----------



## littlekitten8

OK I'm going to join in lol. AF was due on Monday. Had cramping since Saturday but still no sign of AF. 

Nausea
OTT sensitive boobies, jump a mile if OH touches them or LO brushes past one by accident even through a padded bra!
Uber spotty (don't normally get spots)
Majorly tired even though LO only wakes once a night.
Dizzy and fuzzy headed
Boobies fuller
Need to pee lots
Constipated
Constantly hungry!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Well, stop taking BCP yesterday so expecting AF in 3/4 days time..usually im no later than 3/4 days but i keep getting the strangest symptoms.

Lately again, been feeling really weepy wanting to cry really bad, then i see angry most of the time and then im all good. 

Im awfully tired, can sleep for hours..i go to bed at around 11/12 and usually dont get up until 12, 12.30 or even one some afternoons. 

And certain things i used to like, now i hate..for example i used to really like that brandy cream stuff that you eat your mince pies with, and now the taste of it seriously makes me want to yack (be sick)

So now im keeping an eye out for AF, but then i remember i cant be pregnant as i haven't had sex since December and my pill routines unbroken..How Brutal.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kassy said:


> Slightly painfull boobies
> Strange dreams about finding out i'm pregnant (which i've never had before now)
> Massive appetite
> Feeling not myself
> Gone off sex quite abit.
> Increased CM with red tinge on one occasion.
> Getting tired in the afternoons


OMG, last night I had a dream like that too.... Its a Sign.... "hopefully".. and I went to bed last night at 7pm exhausted I slept all night till 9:30 am.
had leg cramps bad, kinda numbness, tingling too.
Mild cramps
Green vainy boobs, no soarness though?
Definately increased CM and I did have a lil red tinge twice... WOW...

Ohh the suspense of AF..... I have a good feeling that I'm not gonna have one... "crossing fingers"...:happydance:


----------



## nadupoi

My nipples are killing me! :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So sorry to hear that nadupoi.... it will get better... Thats a definate sign... Hang in there.... :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well tonight I've had the hiccups, burping, gas a really strong sniffer... its TMI trust... haha. more cm as usual, mild cramping a tad bout of nausea, bloating, twingles, boobs are huge but not soar?? getting darker areolas, bumpies too... and Real green vains... lol


----------



## TinyBoots

New to this thread!!

No idea if gas is a symptom, but yeah, gas! Seriously sore boobs, towards the top of my nipples/sides of my boobs, (I don't get sore boobs before I'm due normally). Tiredness, Dizzy/lightheaded... lack of period for 4/5 weeks where I usually have one every 2 weeks!!!

On the implanon though, so chance of being pregnant is slim!


----------



## morri

I guess a quite short cyclus is an anti sympton ? weird enough anyway because the first three/four days it has been way to light and only kicked in now..


----------



## Lou

OKay girls, I am back...

OH and I have had a few oopsies - definately around Ovulation which was last week.. I definately do not want to hold out hopes but my symptom spotting - despite being deep in revision mode (for exams this week) my SS has gone bizerk!

1) I feel like im about to start my period - a low dull ache constantly, but I have what I can only describe as a 'warm' feeling down there.
2) Insanely tired - ive been having to have alot of coffee - bad I know but im desperate - im revising.
3) Sore nipples - they're so sensitive to the touch its makes me a bit squeemish.
4) Chapped nipples - this has NEVER happened to me before - dunno if its a preggo thing tho. :o/
5) Slightly sicky in the morning - nothing horrendous though - almost like Ive had a few glasses of Red the night before.
6) Complete loss of apetite.
7) Gas.. (TMI) but lots of gass. :o/ (Bit embarrassing if im in the lib all day as well.)
8) Wierd Discharge... like sticky and makes me feel wet. (TMI - sorry)

Whilst i would be thrilled if I was prego - My OH and I had a discussion 2 days ago, about how we're happy waiting... we're going to get married first and settle down, and enjoy life first. So im sort of hoping that perhaps I don't get that BFP... (so sorry to all those girls that would love one - Im just saying its not the right time for me and OH.) But was wondering whether I could join the thread anyway?

Fingers crossed u all get ur BFP's this month!

xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBod

.... and although we're not actively trying, we will be in a month or two. However, there's a chance we've dropped an oopsie or two this month and I have had several - what I think are - symptoms, most notably are the following which have occurred:

6 dpo Woke in the night, drenched in sweat
6-8 dpo Sore boobs and intermittent shooting pains.
11 dpo (yesterday) cramping and mild lower backache when I went to bed. Got up 3 times in an hour for a wee! Loose visit to the toilet in the middle of the night.
12 dpo (today) My nose is running and I feel like I have a cold coming

I must say though, no notable CM of any particular kind!

AF is due next Sunday. What do you think?

Mrs Bod xx


----------



## kittylady

Well I decided to get fit this week and I did two lengths and was shattered, I had to take a 5min break. I've NEVER been like that. I've also been feeling sick and going back to the swimming baths when I got out I was boiling hot and I was getting dressed and I heard someone say how COLD the changing rooms where??:wacko: It was still boiling to me all of the way home and then I had to lie down for 20 mins to recover...this just doesn't happen to me. I may be unfit but this is just weird lol:dohh: have other symptoms like headaches and strange stomach feelings :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG I'm sooo happy I saw this thread lol I constantly SS every month as I've never been too great with my BC but I'm even worse now I'm not on any BC!! 

My symptoms this week:-

-exhaustion
-need to pee more often 
-headaches nearly everyday
-crying at stupid things like "It's me or the dog" that was on TV last night lol
-watery pink then watery brown discharge followed by a light one day period
-hungry all the time no matter what I eat

No sore boobs as yet, slight nausea but mainly when on the bus or when I'm hungry....


----------



## lu-is

Lou said:


> OKay girls, I am back...
> 
> OH and I have had a few oopsies - definately around Ovulation which was last week.. I definately do not want to hold out hopes but my symptom spotting - despite being deep in revision mode (for exams this week) my SS has gone bizerk!
> 
> 1
> Whilst i would be thrilled if I was prego - My OH and I had a discussion 2 days ago, about how we're happy waiting... we're going to get married first and settle down, and enjoy life first. So im sort of hoping that perhaps I don't get that BFP... (so sorry to all those girls that would love one - Im just saying its not the right time for me and OH.) But was wondering whether I could join the thread anyway?
> 
> Fingers crossed u all get ur BFP's this month!
> 
> xxxxxx

Lou, I'm really thankful for your post. I can think of nothing better than being a mom I really look forward to that, but I'm really scared that I'm not ready for that quite yet. I wasn't even thinking about pregnancy until I realized that the Stomache ickiness (flu, I thought) and cramps, and pink/brown spotting all coincided. 

I definetly had a big oopsie this month! I had my wisdom teeth extracted and was on Antibiotics for only 5 days.. but I'm worried that could've affected my BC and while I was in pain and discomfort I didn't really think about the over all affect that might have on the rest of that week or this month. So here I am maybe about 8 dpo? (I wasn't trying so I'm just guessing) and I've had the following symptoms.

1)cramping, bloating, AF feelings
2)nausea
3) lack of appetite for certain things
4) higher body temp. than usual
5)spotting: whether it's breakthrough bleeding or implantation bleeding I don't know.

- I haven't had any major changes with my bbs but they used to get larger and more sensitive close to AF so that wouldn't be out of the ordinary for me.

I have to admit I'm feeling like Lou and am kind of hoping for a little negative when I test this month. I really want a baby, but I'm not ready. I want to be prepared, and be on the proper prenatal vitamins, and I want my husband to be able to finish university next year.

But Best of luck for those of you hoping for you BFP, I think children are just the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## pansylove

i'm currently on day 34 of a usual 28 day cycle.. feeling a little bit queasy but that might be because OH has gone away and i don't eat as much when he's not around.

probably just a crazy cycle.. i'm not going to test unless it gets to day 40. :-k 

(secretly hope i'm pregnant) shhhhh !!! :dohh: :)


----------



## Nessicle

I'm so reading in to my symptoms far too much. 

I'm constantly hungry and lethargic, just want to go to bed and sleep all the time, and feel like I have a ball of air low down in my abdomen. Haven't got any gas lol and have been to the toilet. Think I might have to test on Friday when I get paid and use a first response rather than an own brand test. 

It's just really weird understanding what's going on because have been on the pill for so long. Had a period that started xmas eve, took a few pills, missed a load, took a few and then ran out over two weeks ago. Usually I have a withdrawal bleed within 2 days of not having a pill but this time I didn't. Had some brownish watery discharge, then pink watery then one day period very light not even enough for one tampon. Then it stopped. Did a test and it was negative. 

Either it's too early or I'm just having a "clean out" so to speak...what do you think?


----------



## lu-is

I'm almost feeling like I will completely surprised if the HPT isn't Positive next week.

I'm dizzy, and nauseous a lot (especially when I stand up or walk about)
and I think I'm really noticing all sorts of sents and smells. 
My office is having burgers today as a fundraiser for Haiti and I'm so glad I forgot because the thought of a burger and the smell from the lunch room just makes me want to shudder.


----------



## kittylady

Symptoms:

-Feeling sick constantly
-Cramps (not same as AF though, kinda feels like stretching or dragging)
-Hot flushes
-Headaches (new addition)
-Insomnia (3rd day I can't sleep)
-Feeling tired constantly (even though I can't sleep)
-Back pain
-Spotting
-Emotional (I cried just and now I feel normal, I got angry earlier when my OH wouldn't stand in a queue with me)

Not sure what I do now...


----------



## Baby Love

kittylady said:


> Symptoms:
> 
> -Feeling sick constantly
> -Cramps (not same as AF though, kinda feels like stretching or dragging)
> -Hot flushes
> -Headaches (new addition)
> -Insomnia (3rd day I can't sleep)
> -Feeling tired constantly (even though I can't sleep)
> -Back pain
> -Spotting
> -Emotional (I cried just and now I feel normal, I got angry earlier when my OH wouldn't stand in a queue with me)
> 
> Not sure what I do now...

Awww, I had that last month, except I Knew there was no way I could be pregnant (since I'm married to a woman lol). I cried at everything, I had headaches, nausea, back pain, cramps and I even convinced myself there was a bump! I think I actually delayed my period because of these ideas I was getting; it was like a week late! 
I'm crossing my fingers for you though :flower:


----------



## kittylady

Baby Love said:


> kittylady said:
> 
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> -Feeling sick constantly
> -Cramps (not same as AF though, kinda feels like stretching or dragging)
> -Hot flushes
> -Headaches (new addition)
> -Insomnia (3rd day I can't sleep)
> -Feeling tired constantly (even though I can't sleep)
> -Back pain
> -Spotting
> -Emotional (I cried just and now I feel normal, I got angry earlier when my OH wouldn't stand in a queue with me)
> 
> Not sure what I do now...
> 
> Awww, I had that last month, except I Knew there was no way I could be pregnant (since I'm married to a woman lol). I cried at everything, I had headaches, nausea, back pain, cramps and I even convinced myself there was a bump! I think I actually delayed my period because of these ideas I was getting; it was like a week late!
> I'm crossing my fingers for you though :flower:Click to expand...

Im mixed. I kinda hope Im not but will be devastated at the same time...


----------



## lu-is

kittylady said:


> Baby Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittylady said:
> 
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> -Feeling sick constantly
> -Cramps (not same as AF though, kinda feels like stretching or dragging)
> -Hot flushes
> -Headaches (new addition)
> -Insomnia (3rd day I can't sleep)
> -Feeling tired constantly (even though I can't sleep)
> -Back pain
> -Spotting
> -Emotional (I cried just and now I feel normal, I got angry earlier when my OH wouldn't stand in a queue with me)
> 
> Not sure what I do now...
> 
> Awww, I had that last month, except I Knew there was no way I could be pregnant (since I'm married to a woman lol). I cried at everything, I had headaches, nausea, back pain, cramps and I even convinced myself there was a bump! I think I actually delayed my period because of these ideas I was getting; it was like a week late!
> I'm crossing my fingers for you though :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Im mixed. I kinda hope Im not but will be devastated at the same time...Click to expand...

AH yes.. getting emotional! I didn't think I had that symptom but in hindsight I did get horribly upset yesterday when I arrived home to find some random van parked in my designated parking spot. That's not generally something to tear up over lol.


----------



## kittylady

I'd see that as a reason to get angry lol ;P


----------



## lu-is

True.. and I usually do get angry. lol but I don't usually feel like just crying.


----------



## kittylady

Fair enough


----------



## lovehearts

Thought id pop over here to join you all as we wtt symptom spot!

ok so 4dpo & 5dpo cramping on and off. had a weird feeling almost like something was stretching, i kept stretching thinking i was imagining it. It was in my lower right side....random hey.
Today at 6dpo my boobs feel fuller - and last night in bed my nipples were hurting me when oh touched them. and my bbs are HOT! :blush: but no more cramping!

Our accident was at CD10 and i ov on CD12. what are the chances :rofl: NIL!!!!!! Still i like to wind myself up on a monthly basis i guess!!!


----------



## lu-is

lol nothing like a monthly winding up to get your heart pounding and adrenaline rushing... ;)


----------



## kittylady

lovehearts said:


> Thought id pop over here to join you all as we wtt symptom spot!
> 
> ok so 4dpo & 5dpo cramping on and off. had a weird feeling almost like something was stretching, i kept stretching thinking i was imagining it. It was in my lower right side....random hey.
> Today at 6dpo my boobs feel fuller - and last night in bed my nipples were hurting me when oh touched them. and my bbs are HOT! :blush: but no more cramping!
> 
> Our accident was at CD10 and i ov on CD12. what are the chances :rofl: NIL!!!!!! Still i like to wind myself up on a monthly basis i guess!!!

I had the same thing with the stretchy cramps and the hotness:wacko:


----------



## pansylove

i'm now on CD36 of a usual 28 day cycle.
not really any symptoms apart from slightly queasy - but nothing like i was last time i was pg. 
i refuse to test because i'm scared it will be BFN :( even though we're not ttc yet.. i would still feel gutted if it was negative.
so i'm just guna leave it and wait for AF, because i can't be preg... can i? no.
i'll test on CD40 if it arrives! .. which is.. tuesday.

:/


----------



## lovehearts

kittylady said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Thought id pop over here to join you all as we wtt symptom spot!
> 
> ok so 4dpo & 5dpo cramping on and off. had a weird feeling almost like something was stretching, i kept stretching thinking i was imagining it. It was in my lower right side....random hey.
> Today at 6dpo my boobs feel fuller - and last night in bed my nipples were hurting me when oh touched them. and my bbs are HOT! :blush: but no more cramping!
> 
> Our accident was at CD10 and i ov on CD12. what are the chances :rofl: NIL!!!!!! Still i like to wind myself up on a monthly basis i guess!!!
> 
> I had the same thing with the stretchy cramps and the hotness:wacko:Click to expand...

Are you going to test or just sit it out and see if AF shows up?

i have also had backache but right at the bottom of my back :dohh: o i dont know. my chances are SLIM! lol.


----------



## lu-is

lol now I'm just plain confused... 

I think AF is starting today - although she's only about 5 days early... silly :witch:. There's more flow than with the spotting pink/brown blood I had earlier this week. Still seems pretty light but who knows... 

--I tell ya, being a woman is just so confusing. ;)

Now I'm both very A)relieved that we likely won't have to rearrange our lives for a baby right away, b)sad because I'd really started to warm up and get excited for being pregnant c)confused and worried as to why I've been feeling so weird all week and spotting.


----------



## Lou

Ok, I'm still symptom spotting... I've been feeling nauseous for a few days now - but many in the evenngs... 
I had an exam today and used the loo 3 TIMES!!! I could have just been nervous as I also went 3 times in the hour leading up to it!! Lol
hav gone off food - but feel hungry. 
Extremely tired. I know it's all probs related to stress of exams but I'm getting paranoid! Has anyone else struggled sleepng at night despite being shattered? I had a very wierd dream a few days ago that involved NATO, a flying boat / helecoptor thing and half my tax exam formulas!!! (I think I shuld see someone!!) lol

stil got 5 days til the witch should arrive so will test next fri providing she has stayed away. (still hopes she comes - all this stress I'm under is not good for me or bubs - if I have one.)

sorry not been replying to anyne - have got final year exams on so I'm being a bit of an anti-social spoon!! Will be back in ful actin next weekend. 
xxxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

No problem Lou, good luck in your exams dear =]

Well, ive been havin awful stomach cramps even though i started back on the pill last Thursday after a late period, but it was only 1 day late thereabouts...Ive been needing to pee loads, gone off sausages and usually i love them =S..

Feel sick most mornings but not actually sick, annd i haven't slept with current OH yet..So again im being a wind up merchant :rofl:


----------



## JCsquaredd

My nipples have been sore since approximately 1dpo (I say approximately because my cycles are irregular). My nipples and breasts have also become veiny. One night, several nights ago, I had twinges in my abdomen and the tiniest bit of spotting the next morning. Also have been craving pasta the last few days (and eating it as if it were the last time!). Increased saliva on and off but not necessarily nauseous. Back aches and hip aches here and there. Oh, and I've been VERY irritable, haha.

I never have any PMS, aside from maybe craving chocolate. Maybe 11 dpo now, neg. test this morning. Maybe my hormones are just out of whack this month!


----------



## Booga

I hope I can join in! I was formerly TacoTurtle, but that account was locked as I was underage! I'm 18 now though, so I guess it's alright that I post :)

I had a loss on Dec. 17, and I bled starting about two days afterward, off and on for about a week. OH and I had unprotected sex on the 30th, but he pulled out... That's the _only_ time we did it, and I don't even know if I've ovulated yet! It's now more than five weeks since my loss, and my symptoms are gone, but I'm starting to get new ones!
Here they are:
Acne (like five or six spots... I never have any!)
Oily skin
Bloat
Sore bbs

Not sure when I should expect AF, as I haven't had one since Nov. 4...
Fingers crossed I'm not preg, and I'm highly doubtful that I am, though it would be a welcome surprise!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

My bodys being a wind up merchant again:dohh:

Todays symptoms:
- Nausia at eating time, i only managed half my dinner today and i felt sick after
- Feeling like im gonna faint, at parts of the day :S
- Backaches constantly, ive had them since going back on the pill.
- Cramps at the left side of my stomach that come and go every so often.
- I get emotional very easily, today at work i cried a bit because the printer jammed :laugh2:..and then im a bit teary i have to wait until Saturday to see OH :(

But apart from that everythings hunky dorey ;)


----------



## Lou

My symptoms have gone completely... no sore boobies, no sickness in the morning... no needing the wee as much as I did... and the dreams have gone.. maybe it was just ovulation. Darn body!

So I think I may be out this month. :(

xxxx


----------



## Booga

Hmmm... Well, I think I'm ovulating! I stopped taking my birth control pill a few days ago so I could have a normal period. I'm having pains like I usually do when I ovulate :) Good news to me! Hopefully I can expect AF in about two weeks!


----------



## xsophiexleax

My boobs are feeling quite heavy and a bit sore, especially at the sides :S my boobs don't normally hurt til 1/2 days before AF, not due her for over a week yet.

That's it for the moment, i'm sure i'll be back later :haha:


----------



## Booga

That sounds hopeful! I remember mine hurting about a week before AF was supposed to show when I was pregnant last :)


----------



## xsophiexleax

Haha I know I won't be, I'm on BCP, haven't missed any, no sickness or anything so it's all in my crazy little head!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm exhausted just want to sleep constantly, headache gone today more or less thankfully after 11 days! Still there a bit but not like it was! 

-gassy
-bloated
-tired
-stuffy nose
-no AF (but as per my previous posts and my journal this doesnt mean anything lol) 
-felt sick on waking this morning but ok now. 
-Loss of appetite


----------



## xsophiexleax

Oh yeah and I'm constantly nackered! Want to sleep as soon as I sit down haha


----------



## Nessicle

just had some babybel and got right indigestion! Never usually get that with cheese!


----------



## lovehearts

All my symptoms have dissapeared although i am SO bloated again. I made myself a promise in bed last night that i was no longer going to SS :rofl: broke that already!! Seriously though - i am poas saturday (even though im not due untill tuesday) and then never again untill ttc!!!!
xxx


----------



## calm

Well if anyone read my thread about my pregnancy test you will know that I already had the symptoms of having fainted and have got bigger boobs this month. The test was negative, and I never really thought I was pregnant, but it was a great excuse to try my first pregnancy test in my life.

New symptoms: had a pain in my lower back (never had such a thing before) and had a bad tummy this morning. I think until I get a proper red period next week I won't 100% believe that the tiny accident we had hasn't resulted in anything.


----------



## Nessicle

hi all!! 

Any new symptoms today?? 

I'm now in 2ww have a bit of cramping and feeling bloated but other than that feeling fine, the next two weeks are gonna drive me insane!! 

xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Hmmm..New symptoms recently.

- Today my mum had kippers and i was gagging at the smell, so had to eat my dinner in another room.

- On saturday i felt really sick and shaky and that rarely happens to me, and today felt a bit sick also.

- Had a really bad headache on Saturday, and a bit of one when i woke on Sunday but that seems to have cleared up. The other two still stand and im not due on period until next week.


----------



## lu-is

My AF was just really really odd and weird this month so I'm just confused. Don't know if it's Symptoms of Pg or symptoms of something else.

Had bleeding/spotting 5 days before AF came -10 days before she was expected(very similar to all the descriptions I read on Implantation bleeding), AF came about 5 days early (this is after the 5 days of bleeding), it was a really short, light period followed by a couple days of icky old blood (sorry TMI). that has finally stopped.
Now I just get a slight cramp on my left side once and awhile sort of near my ovary I think.


----------



## runnergrl

Even though its ridiculous as I know I O'ed on CD15 (major cramps when I O) avoided BD until CD17, this weekend I was feeling 'off' if that makes sense. Dizzy when I stood up too fast, extremely tired, and on our way to dinner Saturday night (CD22), I got extremely car sick and queasy. Threw up in the restroom(sorry TMI) at the Sushi place when we got there..

Weird.


----------



## Nessicle

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Hmmm..New symptoms recently.
> 
> - Today my mum had kippers and i was gagging at the smell, so had to eat my dinner in another room.
> 
> - On saturday i felt really sick and shaky and that rarely happens to me, and today felt a bit sick also.
> 
> - Had a really bad headache on Saturday, and a bit of one when i woke on Sunday but that seems to have cleared up. The other two still stand and im not due on period until next week.

lol kippers :sick:

i feel quite sick tonight, feel like I could barf at any minute


----------



## nadupoi

I'm for real SS this time. I think I O'd between the 2nd - the 5th. But my chart is so wacky right now, idk what's going on.

I'm anywhere from 4-7dpo. 
My nipples hurt
a little bloated today.
cannot sleep!!! (ugghh)


----------



## LimeFerret

Due for AF on VALENTINES DAY! UGG! I hope I am late!

anyhoooo
Plenty of neg tests (after the heartbreak of an error on an IC)

Sore breasts
VEINS all over
HUNGRY!!!
tired
twinges in my abdomen
headaches

does just plain feeling maternal count? I have been going CRAZY... yikes.
I HATE waiting. I keep thinking about the fact that I may not even be ABLE to get pregnant, waiting makes that uncertainty much worse...

Doesn't help that a friend had the most BEAUTIFUL baby over the weekend, I am happy for her, but who wouldn't be slightly jealous?


----------



## nadupoi

I have decided I am 7dpo today. Well it's just after midnight so tecnically it's 7 now.

Have been cramping now. at 5dpo! Still cramping mildly this afternoon. 
hungry today. Usually after O, my bbs get REALLY sore and firm. So far, it's just my nipples. They don't want to be touched or brushed or thought about even. Haha.


HMMM


----------



## mushmouth

I am 6/7dpo, and yesterday I had what felt like ov pain, followed by AF cramps. I've been having vivid dreams, waking in the middle of the night and saying stuff... like "I'm so confused" lol. I've had a dodgy tummy since tuesday morning, which doesn't seem to want to go away. AF is due on the 18th, so still have ages to wait!


----------



## LimeFerret

Not really a "Symptom" but today I got ANOTHER error test!!!! AHH! what are the chances? anyway, I am likely out this month for my happy accident wish, My chart doesn't show the ov date, though I have an idea of when. I really gotta stop peein on sticks!

My veins are still looking like a road map all over, and a lot on my chest. what gives?!


----------



## mushmouth

right 7dpo - my boobs hurt, and feel kinda lumpy (wtf?) also - got really quite faint today at work, just went raelly *wooooooooooooooooooh* CM looks very much like pre OV cm - ew and very stretchy... thoughts anyone?


----------



## nadupoi

Sounds like a good sign, mushmouth. :) 



My temp was the highest today that it had ever been this month. I'm 13dpo today. My temps should be declining.


----------



## Ley

At the mo I'm watching for OV signs instead as I have no idea when I will ovulate. My boobs have been sore for a few days. Noticed some ewcm yesterday, my cervix went up really high on V day but is now back down low again.
I have no idea whats going on.


----------



## nadupoi

My poor belly was so bloated yesterday it felt like I would have exploded. It was ridiculous!! Today my bbs are full and nipples more sore than ever.


----------



## Lou

im joining u girls!

o Ok so My last period was 31-1-2010 we've bedded a few times using the pullout method... I had a brown discharge when I wiped (sorry tmi) Saturday and a bit on Sunday.
o (.)(.) are fuller but not sore - in the slightest
o Needed a wee alot
o had some adominal cramping but no AF - the discharge I thought was the very very start of AF (rediculously early) but shes not reared her head.
o HUNGRY ALL THE BLOODY TIME!!! ive just had a roast dinner but im hungry AGAIN! :(

I have PCOS so I dont know when I ovulate or if i even do. :o/ think liklihood is unlikely as OH is pretty strict with pulling out but I can alway hope. :D

xxxxx


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm joining you lovely ladies here, because I am constantly symptom spotting even though I'm on birth control so the chances of me getting pregnant are really low. :(

This month I've been nauseous for almost two weeks and my boobs have been sore on and off. I'm almost tempted to go buy a test, but I figure I'll just wait for AF to show. :(

Good to know I'm not alone though. :)


----------



## Ley

yup I'm a symptom spotter too. So I think I ov'd somewhere between the 15th and 20th of feb. That was when I had ewcm and my cervix was high anyway. 
So I am anywhere from 4dpo to 9dpo.
For the last few days I have been super hormonal, moods are swinging like crazy, even hubby has noticed. My boobs did feel fuller but are back to normal now. I have frequent urination and I'm really tired too.
My kids have been a little ill for the last 2 nights running and hubby has been getting up with them as I just haven't heard them. Normally I'm a light sleeper but for the last few days I've been really heavy sleeping.
Yesterday I also had some lower abdo cramps.


----------



## xsophiexleax

My boobs are really achey! Especially at the tops, and my right one at the side, kinda like near my armpit :S ! Boobs normally start hurting a day or two before AF but it's not due for over a week.
Hungry ALL the time, can't stop eating!
My skin has got quite bad, I've got acne anyway :( but it's got a bit worse!
And my moods are swinging like mad, driving my OH crazy :haha:

Edit: And I keep getting sooo bloated. Rubbish!


----------



## DJ987

I LOVE this thread! I'm exactly the same! I get so upset when AF comes :( even though I'm sure I can't be pregnant! I always get sore boobs like I did when I was pg before MC. My sense of smell is really heightened today and I've got spots!! Just wish it was all because I'm pg!!


----------



## Lou

DJ987 said:


> I LOVE this thread! I'm exactly the same! I get so upset when AF comes :( even though I'm sure I can't be pregnant! I always get sore boobs like I did when I was pg before MC. My sense of smell is really heightened today and I've got spots!! Just wish it was all because I'm pg!!

its horrible when AF comes isnt it.. I end up sulking for about an hr! haha :dohh: Know how u feel on the spots front! Not good! Fingers X'd for u hun!

xxxx


----------



## aidensxmomma

I hate when AF comes. I sit there and think "well maybe it's just spotting" for an hour or so before I realize that there's no way.


----------



## MommaBearK

I experienced symptoms for the first time this month and needless to say, albeit a few days late, AF was quick to arrive! My sense of smell was heightened, nauseated, vomited numerous times, had to avoid certain foods due to the strong smell (foods that I normally love), irritable. It was such a bizzare thing to experience! I wished that AF had reason not to appear but I know having my hopes up really got the best of me. We are not trying to conceive at this point but would be happy if that was the outcome.


----------



## DJ987

I sulk when AF arrives too!! For at least a day! My OH just buys me loads of chocolate in a bid to cheer me up! xx


----------



## xsophiexleax

I get upset when AF arrives too! It's like a smack in the face going "HAAA! THERE'S NOTHING IN THERE!!!"


----------



## DJ987

Haha that's so true!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Gosh I am doing this so bad this month! Boo :(


----------



## calm

Not always, but in the last year, every now and again, each time I see my AF I think: another cycle wasted without TTC!


----------



## Nessicle

I have to say I havent been too bad this time with the ss'ing! 

yesterday I had a bit of lightheadedness and twinges/very light cramps in uterus and today I've had heartburn all day. 

Other than that I haven't noticed anything!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I've still been symptom spotting and now I'm doing it even more because my period is a couple days late. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard not to. :wacko:

My symptoms are sore boobs, fatigue, nausea, and headaches. All can be attributed to something else, so I don't know why I'm bothering with symptom spotting. lol.


----------



## laural11

HAHA i love this thread, so glad to know there are other ladies out there who do this too. Month after month I get metallic/bloody taste in mouth and fatigue and forget that there is a good reason for it, I'm anemic and take iron causing metallic taste. Of course it has nothing to do with anemia, the only logical conclusion would be pregnancy LOL


----------



## Bmary83

DJ987 said:


> I sulk when AF arrives too!! For at least a day! My OH just buys me loads of chocolate in a bid to cheer me up! xx

Awe, how sweet!


----------



## LimeFerret

I haven't had my period in a while, so I was already major late, cycle day 75.

My boobs hurt, veins all over, moody, potty breaks a lot, tons of wet cm (sorry if tmi)

and...

I NEED LEMON MERINGUE PIE RIGHT NOW. I have never had a craving like this in my life. Nothing will make it go away other than pie and unfortunately and there is none. Not at 1am. I am in PAIN because I cannot have the pie. How weird is that? Earlier I felt this way about a croissant, but I got one of those. 

BFN test though. But it was an IC.:shrug:


----------



## aidensxmomma

So here's my next month of symptom spotting. :haha:

*Sore nipples:blush:
*Extremely moody
*Peeing a lot (it seems)
*Nausea

Now I'm just waiting for the witch to show. :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Phew! I just read the whole of this thread :dance:

I'm a closet SSer too :blush:

I always manage to find symptoms when I know that theres such a slim chance of actually being pregnant! Although its always my OH that gets the SS ball rolling :laugh2: Silly men!

I've only experienced a couple of things that has been weird for me since last AF but the main thing I've noticed is that I can't seem to get rid of this cold I've got! At first it was really bad and I thought I might have had the flu but now its gone down a bit and I'm just all stuffy and can't stop sneezing! But people also keep commenting on how I 'look' pregnant...My dad was the latest person to ask me if I was and he is probably the most unobservant person on the planet lol. Like I said - Silly Men! xx​


----------



## DJ987

Omg my boobs are so sore this month! This is my first month off of the pill and I can't believe how painful they are! Literally cannot bear to put my bra on they hurt so bad!! :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm going off the pill soon, too. I hope my boobs don't hurt that bad. I definitely know your pain, though.


----------



## tabby28

Haha! this thread is so perfect for me! even though we aren't even actively trying, every month I spot symptoms and think it must have happened accidentally!

This month I had so many symptoms that I totally convinced myself and even hubby was totally sure. I had everything - temperature, cramping well before period was due, bloating etc. sore breasts, veins all over my boobs and tummy, dizziness, nausea! Too many symptoms in fact, I should have known. After AF was three days late I went to the doctor but got a negative urine test. Boy were we confused!

He subsequently diagnosed extremely high progesterone levels triggered by stress! As soon as he told me this my body settled down and AF came. Like magic! I am certainly stressed by Uni work at the moment but I can't help wondering if my wish for a baby was strong enough to elevate the progesterone in my body...? Sometimes I scare myself...:wacko:


----------

